# Dutch Plane restoration information request



## fumehappy (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello,
I picked up this rebate/dado plane at the local flea market a few weekends ago. After some research, I believe it is Dutch. there is no stamp on the heel or toe, but the iron is marked I P HB where the H and the B are ligatured together. So my quandry is this… since I haven't seen too many Dutch planes, I was hoping someone could tell me if this is the style, or if this guy has been reflattened so much, that it needs to be resoled.
Many Thanks!


----------



## ITnerd (Apr 14, 2011)

I think you're definitely in the right neck of the woods. The finial looks Austrian, possibly a Werthiem or similar style? Great lines.

Hard to tell by this pic if I'd resole…only one way to find out. How does she move? 

If you have a chance for more pics, would love to see the finial in more detail.


----------



## fumehappy (Mar 26, 2012)

Well, I googled Austrian Planes to do a comparison, and I figured I'd share this pic I found. Unfortunately there were none like this on the table for 10 bucks at the flea market.
I need to finish sharpening the iron as it's pretty uneven and dulll. I'll post back with some additional pics when she's cleaned up.
Thanks!


----------



## ITnerd (Apr 14, 2011)

Now those are some fancy planes!

Check out the Vol. 2 attachment in this Princeton online publication of the Wertheim catalog. Stylisticlly it reminded me of these. http://pudl.princeton.edu/object.php?obj=qr46r156v


----------



## fumehappy (Mar 26, 2012)

Well, the iron is sharp. I'm heading to the workshop tomorrow so I'll try and get some shavins. Not sure what you meant by the finial, but I took some with the wedge fully exposed. I noticed that once the iron was square, and i didn't have it inserted backwards, the opening wasn't as exaggerated.


----------

